# Mh12



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Cooper is my first master hunter and he just got his MH12 certificate from AKC. My goal for Cooper and I was to get 12 passes and I couldn't be more proud of him. He has taught me so much along the way.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Congratulations to both of you!!! Cooper is such a handsome boy


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He is handsome and looks very pleased with his accomplishment. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations! Awesome achievement


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Where is the LOVE button to click! WTG Rita and Coop! Sammy has big shoes to fill!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

So, so, so impressive! Congratulations!


----------



## fourlakes (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations to you and Cooper - great job!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your handsome Cooper.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

Good boy Cooper!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Such a huge accomplishment! Huge congratulations!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow! Congratulations!!


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Bravissimo Copper!!!


----------

